# Burnout Paradise und FIFA Manager 12 Live Seasons kostenlos!



## Zombiez (14. November 2011)

Auf EAs neuer (Skandal)plattform Origin gibt es zur Zeit Burnout Paradise (Promocode: PARADISE) und FIFA Manager 12 Live Seasons (Promocode: MANAGER) kostenlos.
Einfach den Promocode am Ende des Bestellprozesses eingeben.

Burnout Paradise ist ein Arcaderacer ,der seinerzeit eine sehr starke Konkurrenz zu NfS war.
FIFA Manager 12 Live Seasons ist ein DLC für FIFA Manager12, welches das Spiel immer mit den aktuellsten Daten versorgt.


Quelle: Origin


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

hmmm, gäb es BO Paradise auf Steam wäre das Angebot verlockend ^^


----------



## spionkaese (14. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, gäb es BO Paradise auf Steam wäre das Angebot verlockend ^^



Gibts doch.


----------



## McClaine (14. November 2011)

Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das es diese " News " schon gab und verschoben wurde und diese wird ein schlimmeres Schicksal teilen....




Edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...27-burnout-paradise-kostenlos-bei-origin.html

Und wieder einmal hatte die Kugel recht xD


----------



## Freakless08 (14. November 2011)

Ist Origin so schlecht das EA jetzt anfängt darüber Spiele zu verschenken?
Somit noch ein Grund mehr sich Origin nicht anzutun


----------



## Bumbaclot (14. November 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist Origin so schlecht das EA jetzt anfängt darüber Spiele zu verschenken?
> Somit noch ein Grund mehr sich Origin nicht anzutun



Was für ein Käse.....

Skandal: Steam hat auch schon Spiele verschenkt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ist Origin so schlecht das EA jetzt anfängt darüber Spiele zu verschenken?
> Somit noch ein Grund mehr sich Origin nicht anzutun


 
Manchen Leuten kann man auch garnix Recht machen. Naja ich freu mich über ein Kostenloses Spiel


----------



## Rollora (14. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Gibts doch.


 Er meinte glaub ich das Angebot


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das es diese " News " schon gab und verschoben wurde und diese wird ein schlimmeres Schicksal teilen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Daher geht es auch bitte im anderen Thread weiter!


----------

